# libnodave und VB



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal eine kleine Frage zu libnodave in verbindung mit vb:
Wie gehe ich das ganze an??Hab jetzt zwar das Modul12 aber so richtig kann ich damit nix anfangen.
Wie baue ich da eine verbindung zur sps auf(mit vb)??
Wahrscheinlich muss ich wohl zuerst die Schnittstelle initialisieren oder so??
Vielleicht könnte mir ja mal jemand ein Beispiel schicken oder ne Anleitung in Deutsch 

Grüßle Ronnie


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*Re*

Achso, hier noch meine Mail-Addy:
ronnie.b@12move.de


----------



## Zottel (30 September 2005)

Das Modul12.bas ist ja zunächst mal eine "Sammlung" von Makros für Excel. Die Unterprogramme sind aber auch in einem VB-Programm nutzbar. Du wirst aber den Zugriff auf Zellen entfernen müssen.

Ich habe kein VB und bin auch kein wirklicher Experte darin. Die Excel-Makros habe ich geschrieben, da Excel auf meinem Firmen-Notebook ist und es die einfachste Möglichkeit war, kostenlos und legal eine VB-Entwicklungsumgebung zu nutzen.

Um dich mit dem Ablauf vertraut zu machen, solltest du zunächst Excel benutzen. Libnodave.dll muß im selben Verzeichnis stehen wie die Excel-Arbeitsblätter (oder im Pfad des Systems).
Öffne ein leeres Arbeitsblatt. Gehe auf Extras/Makros und öffne den Makro-Editor. Dort kannst du dann das Modul importieren. Du kannst im VB-Makro-Editor die Sachen im Einzelschritt-Modus ablaufen lassen. Fang mal mit readFromPLC an. Auch wenn das nicht gleich klappt, füllt es Zellen im Rechenblatt aus. Dort siehst du dann, welche Parameter du in welcher Zelle übergeben kannst, z.B. die MPI-Adresse oder Baudrate.
Das füllst du aus und probierst es nochmal. 

Um ein eigenes Programm zu schreien, kopierst du alles und fügst einen
Sub  main hinzu. Im Sub main rufst du z.B. readFromPLC auf.
In den Unterprogrammen ersetzt du das Lesen aus Excel-Zellen durch feste Werte oder du fügst Parameter hinzu.

Noch etwas für Anfänger: Wenn jemand sagt, "mit meiner SPS funktioniert das nicht", ist immer der 1. und 2. Schritt:

1. Nimm eines der fertigen Testprogramme, z.B. testMPI.exe für MPI. Rufe es aus der Kommandozeile auf. Es sagt dir dann welche Parameter es versteht und braucht. 
testMPI COM1 liest die ersten 4 Merkerdoppelworte von der SPS.
Geht das, dann geht auch alles andere mit deiner SPS, deinem Adapter u.s.w.
Ein Fehler liegt dann im Anwenderprogramm, z.B. in VB.
2. Geht es nicht, rufst du testMPI  mit 
testMPI -d COM1 auf.
Das Programm gibt eine Menge Meldungen aus und schreibt jede Byte hin, daß zwischen PC und SPS übertragen wird.
Brauchst du meine Hilfe, rufst du testMPI  mit 
testMPI -d COM1 >ausgabe.txt
auf. Das Programm erzeugt die Datei ausgabe.txt und schreibt alles darein. Die schickst du mir per mail. Mail-Adresse steht im Code.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2005)

*Re*

Oh, das ging ja dann doch schnell 
werds morgen mittag mal ausprobieren. Vielen dank erstmal
Wenn ich soweit bin könnte ich ja ein kleines Tutorial für VB schreiben??
mal schaun 

Ronnie


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

*Noch eine Frage...*

...funktioniert die dll auch mit nem USB-MPI Adapter von Siemens???
Wenn ja, was muss ich denn da für einen Port im Programm (VB) angeben??


----------



## Zottel (1 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Noch eine Frage...*



			
				ronnie schrieb:
			
		

> ...funktioniert die dll auch mit nem USB-MPI Adapter von Siemens???
> Wenn ja, was muss ich denn da für einen Port im Programm (VB) angeben??


Noch nicht. Mit meiner derzeitigen Entwicklerversion geht es schon unter Linux, aber wenn ich unter Windows denselben Weg gehen wollte, müßte ich einen eigenen Treiber schreiben, der es als serielle Schnitstelle einbindet und der wiederum mit dem Siemens-Treiber um die Hardware konkurrieren würde...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Oktober 2005)

*jaja, das gute alte windows ... *

... ist in dieser Beziehung ziemlich beschissen.
Hab von sowas leider gar keine Ahnung.Kann man da nicht irgendwie den Siemens Treiber "benutzen"??
Muss mir dann mal zum testen nen seriellen MPI-Adapter besorgen.


----------



## Zottel (1 Oktober 2005)

*Re: jaja, das gute alte windows ... *



			
				ronnie schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man da nicht irgendwie den Siemens Treiber "benutzen"??


Irgendwie sicher. Ich weiß nur nicht wie.


----------

